# Excel is Busy...



## bigck2 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hello all,

I was working with an excel file yesterday and everything worked fine. Today, I opened and tried to add some data to one of my tables. The table is in the excel file and also used by PowerPivot. Whenever I added the data, I hit Update All. After giving me the usual prompts in the bottom right of excel (reading data, processing data) everything kind of just slows down. I am unable to close or do anything in PowerPivot. 

I resorted to closing excel and not saving. When I exit excel I get an error message saying 'error creating window handle'.

Any thoughts on what this means?

I have been saving many versions of the file and I opened the last version I had saved from yesterday when everything was working fine. In this file I open PowerPivot, it does the usual prompts (reading data, processing data), then again it just freezes up and tells me Excel is busy. 

Thanks for any suggestions.

Chris


----------



## bigck2 (Mar 13, 2015)

And then magically, after opening and closing multiple times it magically works. 

I have no idea what is happening. Please let me know if you have any resources to help understand how to avoid this.


----------



## scottsen (Mar 15, 2015)

I would double check that you don't have any ghost/orphan excel processes running the background via task manager.  happens to me frequently with freaky results.


----------

